# In manasota .. need help!



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

In manasota and already 2 days of fishing ... multiple sightings of snook but no tarpon yet. Key thing though is multiple flies and good opportunity shots at multiple snooks of all sizes didn't trigger a bite, not even a following. Tried some crab/shrimp looking flies and clousers. No luck. Any ideas ... boca on Thursday for a try at tarpon too. Thanks backwater and Atomic for the tips. I found fish. Now I need to land one ...


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I've heard the reds are killing white bait in the flats early in the am.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

efi2712micro said:


> In manasota and already 2 days of fishing ... multiple sightings of snook but no tarpon yet. Key thing though is multiple flies and good opportunity shots at multiple snooks of all sizes didn't trigger a bite, not even a following. Tried some crab/shrimp looking flies and clousers. No luck. Any ideas ... boca on Thursday for a try at tarpon too. Thanks backwater and Atomic for the tips. I found fish. Now I need to land one ...


Walking the beach early in the morn after sunup throwing #1 or #2 schminnows, DT's or greenback patterns on a #25 lb fluorocarbon bite tippet into the trough usually gets good results. #20 lb usually results in feeding linesiders flies even if it produces more strikes if you keep the fly moving away from the fish as it's mostly sight fishing in a small aquarium, like feeding pet goldfish.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

efi2712micro said:


> In manasota and already 2 days of fishing ... multiple sightings of snook but no tarpon yet. Key thing though is multiple flies and good opportunity shots at multiple snooks of all sizes didn't trigger a bite, not even a following. Tried some crab/shrimp looking flies and clousers. No luck. Any ideas ... boca on Thursday for a try at tarpon too. Thanks backwater and Atomic for the tips. I found fish. Now I need to land one ...


Used to live on Manasota. Many, many moons ago. First light or night was key for me. Some times one had to hoof it to stump pass or just inside ski alley south end where a gut was 27-28 years ago. Other times they were behind the condo on the beach or at blind pass cruising the guts. 13th-17th St Boca grande way gave me lots of snook, cobia, small tarpon reds and trout off the beach. Great bottom there and great place to snorkel on clear water days. The phosphate dock before it was destroyed was a cool place to sling poppers and loose tackle. I am sure nothing is as accessible these days but had some great days there whether I was in PC, Punta Gorda, up the river or trolling and bouncing knockers off shore. Move and grove if you are on a skiff! Key-in on shore birds or nervous water near transitions or guts near mangroves. Way too many boat spots that flat out rock!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

cont ... This time of year there should be a bunch of Reds around Turtle and Bulls Bay. That's where the bait is this time of year. And bird, googs, devifish.. West Wall should have many pods of snook cruising with tide flows. With the storms, lightning, freshwater run off and full moon most of the Tarpon may be offshore. Some say they spawn offshore with the full moon. I know they hate lightning and always seemed to book when there was a-lot of it. May be a few beach cruisers off Boca. FYI: Lots of sharks too. Used to find tarpon early at 41 bridge and Myakka Cut/Bridge under similar circumstances. I used bigger streamers green, white with some flash. Forget what they were called. Have not chucked fluff in 25 years.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hurry up and figure it out. Dont forget to post results, I'll be down next week, lol


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I will echo the early mornings on the beach. Get to Blind Pass Beach at dark, walk for 20 minutes and start fishing. Do not wade-the fish are mostly within a few feet of the sand.


----------

